# My version of a Cauldron Creep



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

So I have this wizard's room in my haunt. This year I finished the haunted bookshelves for the wizard's room and I thought I was done......then someone said "Where's the wizard?".... so much for being done. 
I am borrowing heavily from Devil's Chariot most excellent Cauldron Creep. This is the beginning of mine.
I started of with a 1" stickman made of PVC pipe to see how everything is going to work





This is how the insides work. I am using a wiper motor from Monster Guts set at the slow speed at 5 volts.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEEq0NV4rQg[/nomedia]

That is all so far. The next thing that will be done is that I will be replacing the PVC legs with spare legs from a Bucky Skeleton

Tim


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

You're off to a great start!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the arm movement. Looking really good!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Love it! I can't wait to see where you go with this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great start, time2dive - keep us posted!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He looks very good so far cant wait to see him finished.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh thanks for the vid Tim. Great job. Looking forward to the bucky skeleton set up!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks great so far! DC really had a great idea with that arm setup, and you've carried it on splendidly! I can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like watching a grandchild be born. I'm so excited!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a great start and love the movement.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work, nice smooth realistic movement.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

This is still a work in progress. I have replaced the PVC arms and legs with Bucky arms and legs and I have painted the cauldron a gun metal black.
Once I attached the head I realized that I will need to reposition it.













Next is reposition the head, add a rib cage or some sort of torso and robes....almost done


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

lookin' good!

Why does the head need to be repositioned?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

The reason that the head need to be repositioned is that originally I thought that having the head in a more upright position would be look better with the 3 axis skull routine. Looking at it assembled I realized that it did not look "natural", so I am going to mount it more in the same plane as the body


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I really like the movement. Can't wait to see him "dressed".


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Almost done......


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

NICE! Great job Tim! Uh the dogs ruining the mood but I'm sure that halloween night, it wont be a problem! Hmm....Although not sure about the hand thats up high on the stick. It seems a bit awkward or is it just me? Either way I love the voice and movements thus far with the rest of it! Great job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

AWESOME! I like your limited movement on the upper hand. A great upgrade for the Creep, 2. 0 for the new year!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work Tim.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wicked sweet Tim! Looking great man. I was expecting though maybe a little more red


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful work!


----------

